# Selling rabbits



## Fishychix (Mar 7, 2021)

Looking for opinions on these two different sales ads I will post, please:

1) One male and one female San Juan rabbits for sale. This is a small breed. $35 each or $50 for both. They are a bonded pair, but have not produced a litter. 

2) Large breed American Blue rabbit kits for sale. This is a dual purpose breed. They make great pets and are also a meat and fur breed.  $50 each. Perfect for 4H! Due to the pandemic, I have not had them looked at by a show judge so I don't know how well they could do in a show.

And things I should keep in mind on this venture. Step one of, hopefully, many more litters to sell.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Mar 7, 2021)

I would maybe add the approximate ages? Also in the second ad, maybe switch around the last 2 sentences, ending on "Perfect for 4H!"? That way you end on a positive.   Other than that,  they are nice and succint.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 8, 2021)

Tre3hugger said:


> I would maybe add the approximate ages? Also in the second ad, maybe switch around the last 2 sentences, ending on "Perfect for 4H!"? That way you end on a positive.   Other than that,  they are nice and succint.


Thank you!


----------



## BooksAndChooks (Mar 8, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Looking for opinions on these two different sales ads I will post, please:
> 
> 1) One male and one female San Juan rabbits for sale. This is a small breed. $35 each or $50 for both. They are a bonded pair, but have not produced a litter.
> 
> ...


You did such a great job highlighting the uses of American Blues. Maybe add a brief description for the San Juans as well? "This is a small breed, suitable for..." or something to that effect.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 8, 2021)

@BooksAndChooks - Well... they were bred for training hunting dogs. And, as far as I can tell, they have no standard so I dont know if they'd be allowed to show. But I guess any rabbit can be meat and fur 🤣. Except Niven of course 🤣🤣🤣

I meant this to be a reply. I don't know what happened.


----------



## BooksAndChooks (Mar 8, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> @BooksAndChooks - Well... they were bred for training hunting dogs. And, as far as I can tell, they have no standard so I dont know if they'd be allowed to show. But I guess any rabbit can be meat and fur 🤣. Except Niven of course 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> I meant this to be a reply. I don't know what happened.


Yes, Niven is permanently off limits (unless she keeps trying to eat my couch cushions lol). Just out of curiosity, what are their personalities like?


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 8, 2021)

BooksAndChooks said:


> Yes, Niven is permanently off limits (unless she keeps trying to eat my couch cushions lol). Just out of curiosity, what are their personalities like?


Naughty bunny! 🥰. Maybe they're carrot flavored? 🤣🤣
They're very sweet. They were clearly handled as kits and even though they're outdoor bunnies and don't get daily cuddles, they do well being handled.
Im super bummed they're not producing kits because I think these would sell better being a small breed.


----------



## BooksAndChooks (Mar 8, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Naughty bunny! 🥰. Maybe they're carrot flavored? 🤣🤣
> They're very sweet. They were clearly handled as kits and even though they're outdoor bunnies and don't get daily cuddles, they do well being handled.
> Im super bummed they're not producing kits because I think these would sell better being a small breed.


That is a bummer. Maybe emphasize their great personalities in the ad?


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 8, 2021)

BooksAndChooks said:


> That is a bummer. Maybe emphasize their great personalities in the ad?


Already added 🤣


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 9, 2021)

Honestly when I advertise rabbits I keep it simple, age, breed, wether they are proven or not, just the basics. You'll still get crazies contacting you. I have a website I put the link on, it has a page for our breeds with description. If they take the time they can read. Most just want a pet bunny that won't scratch or bite. Or chew.  Some want a 4H bunny and have a bit more knowledge. And some think they'll buy cheap rabbits and get rich raising them.


----------



## messybun (Mar 9, 2021)

promiseacres said:


> Honestly when I advertise rabbits I keep it simple, age, breed, wether they are proven or not, just the basics. You'll still get crazies contacting you. I have a website I put the link on, it has a page for our breeds with description. If they take the time they can read. Most just want a pet bunny that won't scratch or bite. Or chew.  Some want a 4H bunny and have a bit more knowledge. And some think they'll buy cheap rabbits and get rich raising them.


Those who want to get rich always seem to try and haggle you down! 😆


----------



## Kusanar (Mar 9, 2021)

messybun said:


> Those who want to get rich always seem to try and haggle you down! 😆


Of course! You can't get rich if you buy at market price! lol


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 9, 2021)

You mean I cant make a living off my one breeding pair? 🥺





LOL🤣


----------



## Kusanar (Mar 9, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> You mean I cant make a living off my one breeding pair? 🥺
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, you COULD in time... but... you'll have some pretty inbred rabbits pretty quickly... lol


----------



## KellyK (Mar 9, 2021)

Tre3hugger said:


> approximate ages? Also in the second ad, maybe switch around the last 2





Fishychix said:


> Looking for opinions on these two different sales ads I will post, please:
> 
> 1) One male and one female San Juan rabbits for sale. This is a small breed. $35 each or $50 for both. They are a bonded pair, but have not produced a litter.
> 
> ...


With the Americans I would include if they are pedigreed or not. Drop the mention of the pandemic that can put buyers off. I would also drop the mention of not having had them looked at by a show judge.  

Understand you will get tire kickers, possible scammers and be prepared to answer the same questions a few billions times. Pictures will help as well. I have this breed and love them. 

For the San Juans including more details on the breed would be helpful. I would love to get this breed as I know a few people who have them, but it is illegal to have them in my state.


----------



## Kusanar (Mar 9, 2021)

Black Cat Paddock said:


> For the San Juans including more details on the breed would be helpful. I would love to get this breed as I know a few people who have them, but it is illegal to have them in my state.


That's really weird... why are they illegal?


----------



## KellyK (Mar 9, 2021)

messybun said:


> Those who want to get rich always seem to try and haggle you down! 😆



I have had people who want me to charge less than what I paid for rabbits and they want them pedigreed at the lower price. 




Kusanar said:


> I mean, you COULD in time... but... you'll have some pretty inbred rabbits pretty quickly... lol



I have a total of 3 does and 4 American bucks and 3 does meat mutts. The one American Buck I use with my meat mutts


----------



## KellyK (Mar 9, 2021)

Kusanar said:


> That's really weird... why are they illegal?


Kentucky. Go figure. But under the law in KY they are illegal to own or possess. Something about Invasive/Dangerous species. I just know they are on the banned animal list in KY. We also can't own a monkey here.


----------



## Kusanar (Mar 9, 2021)

Black Cat Paddock said:


> Kentucky. Go figure. But under the law in KY they are illegal to own or possess. Something about Invasive/Dangerous species. I just know they are on the banned animal list in KY. We also can't own a monkey here.


It appears it is just because they LOOK like wild rabbits... but they can't breed with the wild ones so I don't know why that would be a big deal.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 9, 2021)

Black Cat Paddock said:


> With the Americans I would include if they are pedigreed or not. Drop the mention of the pandemic that can put buyers off. I would also drop the mention of not having had them looked at by a show judge.
> 
> Understand you will get tire kickers, possible scammers and be prepared to answer the same questions a few billions times. Pictures will help as well. I have this breed and love them.
> 
> For the San Juans including more details on the breed would be helpful. I would love to get this breed as I know a few people who have them, but it is illegal to have them in my state.


1) I dont know about pedigree. Can you fill me in please?  Years ago my sons rexes came with a “pedigree”, but it was just a family tree. Is that all there is to it?

2) So awesome you have them, too!🥰. I have never heard of this breed  until last year when I started looking for standard rexes again.

3) i updated with a bit more detail. Aside from being bred to train hunting dogs, there arent many things I know about them. I should probably not include that detail though, lol. 

Id be happy to learn any information you have about either breed, but especially the blues.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 9, 2021)

Kusanar said:


> It appears it is just because they LOOK like wild rabbits... but they can't breed with the wild ones so I don't know why that would be a big deal.


Im pretty sure they can breed.    How would they not be able to?


----------



## BooksAndChooks (Mar 9, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Im pretty sure they can breed.    How would they not be able to?


They are different species (and different genuses). Domestic rabbits are descended from the wild European rabbit, genus Oryctolagus. Native North American leporids are all genus Sylvilagus (cottontails) or genus Lepus (jackrabbits and hares). So domestic and wild European rabbits may interbreed, but domestic rabbits don’t successfully breed with wild North American rabbits, jackrabbits, or hares.


----------



## Kusanar (Mar 9, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> I'm pretty sure they can breed.    How would they not be able to?


Domesticated rabbits are European rabbits, they aren't actually the same kind of rabbit as the North American ones we have wild here and can't breed.

This site states:
"Pet rabbits are of the genus and species _Oryctolagus cuniculus; _they are also known as “European rabbits” because they are native to Europe. The fourteen species of wild rabbits and the four species of hares in America belong to the genera (ie genuses) _Sylvilagus _(which includes cottontails) and _Lepus _(which includes jackrabbits), respectively.

That means that our domesticated rabbits, if released into the wild, cannot cross breed with wild rabbits or hares, because they are different species and genera, so there is no possibility of mating. They thus cannot disrupt the local ecosystem."


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 9, 2021)

BooksAndChooks said:


> They are different species (and different genuses). Domestic rabbits are descended from the wild European rabbit, genus Oryctolagus. Native North American leporids are all genus Sylvilagus (cottontails) or genus Lepus (jackrabbits and hares). So domestic and wild European rabbits may interbreed, but domestic rabbits don’t successfully breed with wild North American rabbits, jackrabbits, or hares.


Learn something new everyday 🥰🥰


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 9, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> 1) I dont know about pedigree. Can you fill me in please?  Years ago my sons rexes came with a “pedigree”, but it was just a family tree. Is that all there is to it?
> 
> 2) So awesome you have them, too!🥰. I have never heard of this breed  until last year when I started looking for standard rexes again.
> 
> ...


Pedigree is the family tree, usually with tattoo/name, weight, color, photo, genotype/phenotype, etc. Some have more info than others. Depends on the breeder. There are several apps that can track the pedigree for you, but you have to remember to add the info and keep good records.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 9, 2021)

Kusanar said:


> Domesticated rabbits are European rabbits, they aren't actually the same kind of rabbit as the North American ones we have wild here and can't breed.
> 
> This site states:
> "Pet rabbits are of the genus and species _Oryctolagus cuniculus; _they are also known as “European rabbits” because they are native to Europe. The fourteen species of wild rabbits and the four species of hares in America belong to the genera (ie genuses) _Sylvilagus _(which includes cottontails) and _Lepus _(which includes jackrabbits), respectively.
> ...


Oh wow! Too weird! Your timestamp is right at the same time ad booksandchooks, but I did not see it until just now. 
Thanks for the info 🥰


----------



## BooksAndChooks (Mar 9, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Oh wow! Too weird! Your timestamp is right at the same time ad booksandchooks, but I did not see it until just now.
> Thanks for the info 🥰


One of us should have called Jinx


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 9, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Pedigree is the family tree, usually with tattoo/name, weight, color, photo, genotype/phenotype, etc. Some have more info than others. Depends on the breeder. There are several apps that can track the pedigree for you, but you have to remember to add the info and keep good records.


Gotcha. Thanks! I printed templates of records sheets, but its good to know “theres an app for that” (lol). Mine wont have much info at all then 🤣. I know the parents of my adults, but didnt pay extra for their pedigree. Also, the guy didnt tattoo. I will, as soon as I get up the nerve.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 9, 2021)

Ugh! Im getting very frustrated with finding a reliable source for their feed. I have two stores by me that sell rabbit food of decent quality, but one never seems to have the same stuff in stock and TSC focuses mainly on Manna Pro and Purina. Im looking at chewy right now, but .... eh. What do you all feed? Ive been trying to stick with Kent.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 9, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Ugh! Im getting very frustrated with finding a reliable source for their feed. I have two stores by me that sell rabbit food of decent quality, but one never seems to have the same stuff in stock and TSC focuses mainly on Manna Pro and Purina. Im looking at chewy right now, but .... eh. What do you all feed? Ive been trying to stick with Kent.


Mine are picky, I actually have a doe that stopped eating when I switched feeds. I feed Bar Ale, but it's 22.99/ 50 lbs. Can you check near you to see if there's a feed mill? Might be able to get them to make feed for you if you buy in x quantity.


----------



## BooksAndChooks (Mar 9, 2021)

FWIW I feed Oxbow (garden select) but I only need a small amount of feed.


----------



## Kusanar (Mar 10, 2021)

BooksAndChooks said:


> One of us should have called Jinx


Lol, I think you posted a few seconds before I did, when the page reloaded after I posted your comment was there.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 10, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Mine are picky, I actually have a doe that stopped eating when I switched feeds. I feed Bar Ale, but it's 22.99/ 50 lbs. Can you check near you to see if there's a feed mill? Might be able to get them to make feed for you if you buy in x quantity.


Well, the purina mill is about an hour away 🤣🤣. But that doesnt count.  I’ll do some more digging to see what I can come up with.


----------



## KellyK (Mar 10, 2021)

Kusanar said:


> It appears it is just because they LOOK like wild rabbits... but they can't breed with the wild ones so I don't know why that would be a big deal.


I have a New Zealand that is mixed with who knows what and looks like a wild and produces babies that look like the wild ones.


----------



## KellyK (Mar 10, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> 1) I dont know about pedigree. Can you fill me in please?  Years ago my sons rexes came with a “pedigree”, but it was just a family tree. Is that all there is to it?
> 
> 2) So awesome you have them, too!🥰. I have never heard of this breed  until last year when I started looking for standard rexes again.
> 
> ...


Pedigree is the family tree for a animal. 


Yes I love them. They are a bit difficult to find. I have 3 does and 4 bucks. Had 4 does but a stray dog got one and killed it. 

Let me see what I can get together on the Americans. I have Blues and am looking for some whites. 

The pedigrees on mine are interesting. The one set has a ton of line/in breeding going on.


----------



## KellyK (Mar 10, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Pedigree is the family tree, usually with tattoo/name, weight, color, photo, genotype/phenotype, etc. Some have more info than others. Depends on the breeder. There are several apps that can track the pedigree for you, but you have to remember to add the info and keep good records.


I am using Kintracks cause it is the easiest. This reminds me I need to touch up the ear tats on the rabbits as a few are badly faded and hard to read.


----------



## KellyK (Mar 10, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Ugh! Im getting very frustrated with finding a reliable source for their feed. I have two stores by me that sell rabbit food of decent quality, but one never seems to have the same stuff in stock and TSC focuses mainly on Manna Pro and Purina. Im looking at chewy right now, but .... eh. What do you all feed? Ive been trying to stick with Kent.


I feed Blue Seal Home Fresh. We order it online and TSC ships it to us for free. Occasionally we have to go to the store to order through their system to get free shipping to home.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 11, 2021)

Black Cat Paddock said:


> Pedigree is the family tree for a animal.
> 
> 
> Yes I love them. They are a bit difficult to find. I have 3 does and 4 bucks. Had 4 does but a stray dog got one and killed it.
> ...


Where did you get yours? I got mine from a guy in Medina, OH. I never asked him where he got his though. I will try to remember to ask when I get another doe from him.


----------



## KellyK (Mar 12, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Where did you get yours? I got mine from a guy in Medina, OH. I never asked him where he got his though. I will try to remember to ask when I get another doe from him


3 were from a lady near Bowling Green and 5 were from a lady the other side of Lexington. 
We lost one of the 5 to a loose dog. Still would like to get more breeding pairs/trios. As of right now I am a bit buck heavy. I am using one of the bucks for my meat mutts.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 13, 2021)

Black Cat Paddock said:


> 3 were from a lady near Bowling Green and 5 were from a lady the other side of Lexington.
> We lost one of the 5 to a loose dog. Still would like to get more breeding pairs/trios. As of right now I am a bit buck heavy. I am using one of the bucks for my meat mutts.


Too bad we don't live any closer together. I do have family in southern Ohio, so it wouldn't put me out if we could work together in the future. I could just incorporate family visits into the trip 🤣


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 13, 2021)

Updated pix 🥰🥰

They got weighed today. And also outgrew their bucket 🤣🤣. We had to get the tub to hold them in. They also kept trying to sneak a snack, but mom was _not_ having it 🤣🤣


----------



## KellyK (Mar 14, 2021)

Hour southwest of Lousiville. I have yet to drive to Ohio solo. Might be up to it at some point if the rabbits ever decide to reproduce for me. lol


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 14, 2021)

Mom seems to be _very_ hungry. I free feed her pellets and giver her a lettuce blend plus one or more of carrot chunk, sweet potato chunk or apple quarter. Her chunks are pretty big. Could she be missing something in her diet? The feed is 16% protein, I cant seem to find 18% for some reason. I know it exists, but just not here right now. She also has unlimited water. I just switched her back to a water bottle instead of a cup since the weather is getting better.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 14, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Mom seems to be _very_ hungry. I free feed her pellets and giver her a lettuce blend plus one or more of carrot chunk, sweet potato chunk or apple quarter. Her chunks are pretty big. Could she be missing something in her diet? The feed is 16% protein, I cant seem to find 18% for some reason. I know it exists, but just not here right now. She also has unlimited water. I just switched her back to a water bottle instead of a cup since the weather is getting better.


 Do you give hay as well? Mine get orchard grass hay, Timothy is good too but usually more expensive. Alfalfa is fine for nursing mothers and growing kits but too rich in calcium for bucks and non nursing/non growing rabbits.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 15, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Do you give hay as well? Mine get orchard grass hay, Timothy is good too but usually more expensive. Alfalfa is fine for nursing mothers and growing kits but too rich in calcium for bucks and non nursing/non growing rabbits.


Yes! I cant believe I didn't list it. Unlimited hay for all. Not sure what type though. I have two places to get it from and they say it’s “hay” 🤷🏻‍♀️ 🤣


----------



## Kusanar (Mar 16, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Yes! I cant believe I didn't list it. Unlimited hay for all. Not sure what type though. I have two places to get it from and they say it’s “hay” 🤷🏻‍♀️ 🤣


If you can get a decent picture with the seed heads in it we can probably ID it for you


----------



## KellyK (Mar 16, 2021)

We give a mix hay. It is a mix of orchard, timothy, and a bit of alfalfa.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 18, 2021)

Kusanar said:


> If you can get a decent picture with the seed heads in it we can probably ID it for you


I will, as soon as I remember 😉


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Fishychix (Mar 20, 2021)

So, about a day after I started this thread the San Juan doe started building a nest, but also blocked off access to it. I move the hay so she can get to the nest and she moves it back. She is in an indoor cage (outside) with a hidey hole shelf and thats what she is building her nest in and blocking off the entrance to. I have given her a reprieve in case anything came of it, but it seems not. 
This is the cage. Ignore the arrows, this is the only picture I could find right now.


----------



## BooksAndChooks (Mar 23, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> So, about a day after I started this thread the San Juan doe started building a nest, but also blocked off access to it. I move the hay so she can get to the nest and she moves it back. She is in an indoor cage (outside) with a hidey hole shelf and thats what she is building her nest in and blocking off the entrance to. I have given her a reprieve in case anything came of it, but it seems not.
> This is the cage. Ignore the arrows, this is the only picture I could find right now.  View attachment 83210


Forgive me for the dumb question, but is blocking the nest like that bad?


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 23, 2021)

BooksAndChooks said:


> Forgive me for the dumb question, but is blocking the nest like that bad?


Not a dumb question 😉
its weird at the least. If she did have kits she wouldn't be able to get to them easily, in my opinion. I just never heard of that either 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 23, 2021)

Could she just be hiding the nest? I have one doe, she puts the hay in the nest box just so and you can't see anything but undisturbed hay. She has hidden two litters that way so I had to guess the actual kindle date. Now I know just to stick my hand in and feel for the babies under the hay.


----------



## Kusanar (Mar 24, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> View attachment 83125View attachment 83126View attachment 83127


The top one is Orchard grass, it makes those little pompoms, the middle is fescue for sure, not positive about the bottom but think it is also fescue but at a different growth stage. The other common one around here is Timothy which makes a little cat tail type top with no spikes coming out of it. A cat tail looking top with spikes coming out is foxtail and at least with horses you do NOT want that in the hay as the spikes embed themselves in the mouth when eaten.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 24, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Could she just be hiding the nest? I have one doe, she puts the hay in the nest box just so and you can't see anything but undisturbed hay. She has hidden two litters that way so I had to guess the actual kindle date. Now I know just to stick my hand in and feel for the babies under the hay.


I tried that but didn't feel anything. Her cage needs cleaned so I’ll try again then. Thanks! Id never heard of that before.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 24, 2021)

Kusanar said:


> The top one is Orchard grass, it makes those little pompoms, the middle is fescue for sure, not positive about the bottom but think it is also fescue but at a different growth stage. The other common one around here is Timothy which makes a little cat tail type top with no spikes coming out of it. A cat tail looking top with spikes coming out is foxtail and at least with horses you do NOT want that in the hay as the spikes embed themselves in the mouth when eaten.



Yikes! Sounds terrible. 
Thanks for the ID!


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 24, 2021)

I don't know if we have state threads on this site, but I just want to share with anyone in NEO or western PA (I originally posted this in the Ohio thread on BYC):

For those who may be interested, I just listed some quail and rabbits on Craigs List. Here are the links. 

Quail setup: https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/d/kent-quail-setup/7296558620.html

San Juan rabbits: https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/d/kent-rabbits/7296554019.html

American Blue rabbit kits: 








						Rabbits Kits - farm & garden - by owner - sale
					

Perfect for 4H! American Blue rabbit kits for sale. They will be available at 8 weeks old (4/23). This is a large heritage breed. $55 each. They make great pets and are also a meat and fur breed. I...



					akroncanton.craigslist.org


----------



## Kusanar (Mar 25, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Yikes! Sounds terrible.
> Thanks for the ID!


Yeah, they get some pretty nasty looking ulcers in their mouths from them..

No problem, those were very good pictures for ID.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 30, 2021)

I’m not sure what people are expecting but every one of them has changed their mind after they see the picture of my quail setup.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 31, 2021)

Changed their mind how? Looks like a decent set up to me, except personally I never use chicken wire as it's not predator resistant.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 31, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Changed their mind how? Looks like a decent set up to me, except personally I never use chicken wire as it's not predator resistant.


Not sure. The cage used to be 3 ft tall but we cut it in half and were out of hardware cloth. It hangs up underneath our deck. I have had 5 people say they are interested and ask for pictures. Then they say that after seeing the pix they are no longer interested. One said they were looking for other colors. I would rather keep them and do chicks and eggs, but Im not allowed to have them. I did not know that when I bought them of course.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 31, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Not sure. The cage used to be 3 ft tall but we cut it in half and were out of hardware cloth. It hangs up underneath our deck. I have had 5 people say they are interested and ask for pictures. Then they say that after seeing the pix they are no longer interested. One said they were looking for other colors. I would rather keep them and do chicks and eggs, but Im not allowed to have them. I did not know that when I bought them of course.


That's weird. People are dumb. Why aren't you allowed to have coturnix?


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 31, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> That's weird. People are dumb. Why aren't you allowed to have coturnix?


No idea. They allow chickens, recently. They seem to not allow any fowl at all. Before the chicken update, you weren't even allowed to have feed for them. Of course when I saw some wild ducks in the neighborhood I bought some  🤣


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 31, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> No idea. They allow chickens, recently. They seem to not allow any fowl at all. Before the chicken update, you weren't even allowed to have feed for them. Of course when I saw some wild ducks in the neighborhood I bought some  🤣


That's really weird. Most places seem to have rules that restrict chickens but don't even mention coturnix, since they are domesticated game fowl. They are quieter than chickens and easy to keep in a cage. I'd go for it and just raise them for the meat and eggs, but that is me. I probably shouldn't encourage rule breaking. If you get caught, have a barbeque and get rid of the evidence?


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 31, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> That's really weird. Most places seem to have rules that restrict chickens but don't even mention coturnix, since they are domesticated game fowl. They are quieter than chickens and easy to keep in a cage. I'd go for it and just raise them for the meat and eggs, but that is me. I probably shouldn't encourage rule breaking. If you get caught, have a barbeque and get rid of the evidence?


Lol! I thought about it, but don't want to risk a ticket and then being on their radar. I was surprised when I saw quail specifically mentioned in the city charter.


----------



## Ron Bequeath (Mar 31, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Ugh! Im getting very frustrated with finding a reliable source for their feed. I have two stores by me that sell rabbit food of decent quality, but one never seems to have the same stuff in stock and TSC focuses mainly on Manna Pro and Purina. Im looking at chewy right now, but .... eh. What do you all feed? Ive been trying to stick with Kent.


I feed a combination of 50%- 18% pellets and 50% combination of shelled corn, cracked corn, oats,, wheat, rolled oats, rolled barley, sorghan( milo), millet, peanut hearts, buckwheat, sunflower seed, crushed soy, and spelts all organic.   At the present time the only thing left untouched is the oats so may drop it and add another higher protein.


----------

